# Just did this for a 50th Anniversary Yesterday.



## benita1945 (Apr 18, 2014)

Woke up at 5am when I got the idea to create this Bouquet using "Junk Mail"


----------



## dora mac (Nov 15, 2011)

My oh my what talent!!! My 50th is coming up in July and this would be so nice. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## jmcret05 (Oct 24, 2011)

Lovely! Who knew you could use junk mail for anything nice.


----------



## Nanknit (Mar 2, 2013)

Now that is what I call recycling. A fantastic idea.


----------



## Patty Sutter (Apr 17, 2012)

Truly lovely! 
Repurposing!


----------



## crispie (Dec 17, 2011)

wonderful!


----------



## Passionetta (Mar 30, 2011)

Benita ~ Those are WONDERFUL!! I love your creativity.


----------



## luree (Feb 21, 2014)

Totally beautiful.


----------



## Izziebear (Dec 31, 2011)

Very pretty. Great job.


----------



## Jalsh (Aug 6, 2012)

that is truly amazing!


----------



## benita1945 (Apr 18, 2014)

Thank you for your comment. I have many ideas sometimes I dont knowwhich one to do. Next I will post the steps how to do the flowers.


----------



## yotbum (Sep 8, 2011)

Genius.


----------



## Quilter Pam (Mar 4, 2012)

So clever!


----------



## benita1945 (Apr 18, 2014)

Thank you . for all your comments.


----------



## JuneS (Nov 3, 2011)

Fantastic! Love the touch of putting buttons, beads and what-nots in the center of some.


----------



## Jeanie L (Sep 27, 2011)

You are very talented..Thank you for posting..


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

YOU are the Queen of the recycled Junk Mail....wonderful, creative and delightful.


----------



## Patsy Ruth (Apr 19, 2013)

WOW!!!


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

wow! very unique idea! nice!


----------



## valleyview (Jun 27, 2012)

Amazing!!!!!!!


----------



## nitehawk (Feb 19, 2013)

bettyirene said:


> YOU are the Queen of the recycled Junk Mail....wonderful, creative and delightful.


I agree 100%. They are absolutely beautiful. I have an anniversary in July too, but only 42 yrs., so guess that leaves me out, lol. Seriously you have so much talent. Thank you so much for posting them. Love them all. nitehawk. 
:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Sand101 (Jun 1, 2013)

Wow Wow Wow Stunning


----------



## crosby (Jan 13, 2013)

I'm speechless!!!!!!!


----------



## benita1945 (Apr 18, 2014)

Quilter Pam said:


> So clever!


Thank you for your comments


----------



## benita1945 (Apr 18, 2014)

crosby said:


> I'm speechless!!!!!!!


You are very knid TQ Benita


----------



## benita1945 (Apr 18, 2014)

nitehawk said:


> I agree 100%. They are absolutely beautiful. I have an anniversary in July too, but only 42 yrs., so guess that leaves me out, lol. Seriously you have so much talent. Thank you so much for posting them. Love them all. nitehawk.
> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


What do I say in reply to your comment . I will do my best topost more of my ideas for all to see and if I can help the enviroment the better . very big Thank you!!!!!! I repeat what you said about me... :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:[/quote]
Benita


----------



## benita1945 (Apr 18, 2014)

Sand101 said:


> Wow Wow Wow Stunning


Thank you for your comments ..Benita


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

What a beautiful bouquet!


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful,you did a beautiful arrangment. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## niniw (Mar 17, 2012)

Awesome


----------



## grandee (Jan 8, 2014)

I am soooo impressed - you are very clever. They are lovely.


----------



## DHobbit (Jan 11, 2014)

:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful.


----------



## stirfry (Nov 3, 2011)

Wow! Fabulous idea.


----------



## vonnienz11 (May 13, 2011)

crosby said:


> I'm speechless!!!!!!!


me too...what a talent!!


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Looks great. Happy Anniversary!


----------



## iShirl (Jun 30, 2012)

Very beautiful. And, if you have allergies, no sneezing from your beautiful bouquet.


----------



## tweeter (Dec 22, 2012)

that is very pretty. Happy Anniversary and hope there are many more


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

I think you're very creative and the bouquet is beautiful..do you use a template for the petals?


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

I love your bouquet! So clever. Thank you so much for sharing and Happy Anniversary!


----------



## johannecw (Oct 25, 2011)

Absolutely incredible!


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

WOW!

Hazel


----------



## SavvyCrafter (May 6, 2012)

Very creative! Lovely bouquet. Thanks for sharing your idea.


----------



## lori2637 (Jan 25, 2011)

Crafty


----------



## rjazz (Feb 9, 2011)

you have a designers eye...your arrangement is stunning! I could probably make the flowers, but I don't think I could put them together like you do.
Happy Earth Day!


----------



## Cassews (Apr 10, 2013)

Beautiful for sure ! Thanks for sharing the steps of flower making.


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

Very clever!!! You do an amazing job. Beautiful!!!


----------



## Dusti (Jan 23, 2012)

Aaaah,a woman after my own heart!! This is pretty close to the reason why I save old magazines because the technique you employed here I had intended to use for art journals - that is if I EVER get to it. Same thing! But you took it a step farther by going dimensional. BRILLIANT!


----------



## manianice (May 3, 2011)

Beautiful. Can't wait for you to post the directions on how to put the flowers together.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

manianice said:


> Beautiful. Can't wait for you to post the directions on how to put the flowers together.


She did go back to page one :thumbup:


----------



## MinnieMouse (Mar 29, 2013)

What a unique idea. Love them. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Gundi2 (May 25, 2012)

sure are beautiful flowers.


----------



## NCAknitter (Sep 28, 2013)

great job


----------



## SallyAnn (Apr 21, 2011)

Amazing transformation! Thanx for the step by step directions too! What a wonderful sense of creativity you have!!


----------



## momanna (Nov 12, 2011)

Just beautiful!


----------



## knitwit42 (Apr 23, 2011)

Simply beautiful! You are so talented.


----------



## glnwhi (Jan 19, 2011)

so very talented thanks for the tutorial


----------



## heatherb (Apr 14, 2013)

Love these x thanks for sharing. Did you then felt pen the petals ?


----------



## sheilaeite (Sep 4, 2011)

Lovely flowers - Brilliant use of junk mail.

Mama


----------



## Hazelformby (Feb 22, 2014)

Agree with all above comments. Amazing


----------



## Byrdgal (Jun 27, 2011)

Wow! Beautiful and SO creative!


----------



## kidbear (Jan 28, 2012)

Beautiful you did a wonderful job


----------



## krankymax (Mar 5, 2012)

Love the flowers, very pretty.


----------



## mysterywriter (Sep 27, 2011)

What a clever lady you are - and today is Earth Day!! Great way to go green. I'm going to dig through the Sunday ads tonight. Can't wait for the instructions on how to put these gorgeous flowers together. Thank you for posting the fabulous idea!


----------



## Sampymom (Feb 10, 2014)

I'm reading this on Earth Day! What a great project to re-use and re-purpose!


----------



## yogandi (Mar 24, 2012)

Amazing creativity!


----------



## hellokittyangel (Apr 14, 2014)

That is just lovely.


----------



## benita1945 (Apr 18, 2014)

Thank you for your comment. Benita


----------



## benita1945 (Apr 18, 2014)

Thanks for your comments .
Benita W Australia

Below are the fabric beads I made over the w/e. Hope yo can try them. there are more steps to complete


----------



## benita1945 (Apr 18, 2014)

Thanks for your comments .
Benita W Australia

Below are the fabric beads I made over the w/e. Hope yo can try them. there are more steps to complete


----------



## Tallie9 (Jul 24, 2012)

Very creative...Fantastic flower bouquet!


----------



## vjh1530 (Oct 8, 2011)

Very artistic!


----------



## benita1945 (Apr 18, 2014)

Sorry I repeated the fabric bead making twice. Benita


----------



## benita1945 (Apr 18, 2014)

Thank you for your kind comments. I just love recycling.


----------



## benita1945 (Apr 18, 2014)

Here are some items I made from scraps of colourful wool and a name tag from junk mail .


----------

